# How do I say I speak Romanian, Italian, etc? The grammar behind the expression



## Languageandmore

I don't understand quite well.

Some people say: 
- Vorbesc româneşte 

Others:
- Vorbesc limba română.

Others:
- Vorbesc română.

I know that in English if you know the country adjective (English books, French food, Russian literature) you know how to say I speak (the language). However in Romanian is not that clear. I found several possibilities and I'm not sure if all of them are correct or if there are mistakes or what is the logic or the grammar behind saying I speak (country adjective) in Romanian.

Can someone explain this to me, please? I would be very thankful.  

Mulțumesc


----------



## danielstan

There are slight nuances in these expressions.

_Vorbesc româneşte _- _româneşte_ is adverb (answers the question: How do I speak? _româneşte _= "in Romanian way")

_Vorbesc limba română - română_ is adjective (answers the question: What language do I speak? _română_ = "Romanian" as adjective)

_Vorbesc română_ - is the short form of _Vorbesc limba română_


----------



## Languageandmore

danielstan said:


> There are slight nuances in these expressions.
> 
> _Vorbesc româneşte _- _româneşte_ is adverb (answers the question: How do I speak? _româneşte _= "in Romanian way")
> 
> _Vorbesc limba română - română_ is adjective (answers the question: What language do I speak? _română_ = "Romanian" as adjective)
> 
> _Vorbesc română_ - is the short form of _Vorbesc limba română_



Ok, I understand. So you can say: eu vorbesc română dar eu nu vorbesc românește

I speak Romanian but I don't speak in the Romanian way (for instance if my pronunciation is wrong).

Apropo: mulțumesc mult pentru răspunsul rapid!


----------



## farscape

Perhaps a better way to convey the right information would be: I understand well Romanian and can speak somewhat (or,  but can’t pronounce well all the words).

Eu înțeleg bine românește și pot vorbi (românește) cu oarece dificultate.
Eu cunosc bine limba română dar mi-e mai greu cu pronunțarea cuvintelor.


----------



## Zareza

I speak Romanian but I don't speak like a Romanian native.


----------

